# Raleigh Results



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

BB got an Award of Merit yesterday, it was the Tarheel Weim Clubs specialty so it was an awesome win. 

The judge said she was lovely to go over. He also said to the club that the breed is on the right track, that if the quality of dogs at this show was any indication that the breed has a bright future, which was awesome to hear. 

She showed great till the last go around, where she heard a squeaky toy and some squeaking dogs and wanted to find where it was to go play. So she galloped and misbehaved, but heck she's still young. 

Today she didn't get anything, but she freestacked and stacked lovely. She moved great too. 

Got many great comments about her, and even had someone wanting to take her home with her lol, not going to happen.


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats on the AOM!


----------

